# Los Angeles 911 providers



## EMTErnie (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Just finished EMT school. I was an explorer also. I want to work on a 911 ambulance but I am still in school taking Fire classes. I need a shift that's 8 or 12 hours. I went to AMR but they said they are not hiring, plus they are going to have only 24-hour shifts for their 911 ambulances. Does anyone know of a 911 provider in Los Angeles that has 8 or 12-hour shifts? Thanks everyone, this seems like a cool place! 

Ernie


----------



## marshmallow22 (Apr 18, 2011)

First, congrats on finishing your EMT program.  Try CARE and Schaefer.  You may have to start out running IFT's first before you're placed on a 911 rig, but those are the other big "animals" in the LA County.  Also, now that you are finished with EMT school don't let your books get dusty.  Keep studying, look for other reference materials, and learn as much as you can from the job, especially from those that have a passion for the field.  Always always ask A LOT of questions too.  I assume you may want to eventually become a FF/PM.  Be the best you can be at both firefighting and EMS.  One more thing, be humble, and make a good name for yourself.  You'll find that this industry is actually a small world.  Someone you'll have contact with may be on your oral board someday for a department.  With that said, keep your rig clean, your boots shined, your shirt tucked in, and walk proudly.  Remember, YOU chose this field.  Most importantly, treat every patient with dignity and respect, regardless of their situation.  Good luck to you, I hoped this helps.

TS


----------



## Cawolf86 (Apr 18, 2011)

Also McCormick.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 18, 2011)

AMR - Lancaster/Palmdale area and the San Gabriel Valley
McCormick - South West LA county (Inglewood, Carson, Hawthorne, South Gate, Lynwood etc) and West Hollywood/Universal and Malibu/Agoura/Calabasas area
Schaefer - 210 corridor from La Canada to Clarmount
Care - South East LA county (E LA, Paramount, El Monte, Rosemead, etc.)
Gerber - Santa Monica and Torrance


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Apr 19, 2011)

I work for AMR LACo, and from friends of mine who are EMTs with the other companies (Care, McCormick and one from Gerber) pretty much no one is hiring.

Do yourself a favor and try and get in another county, LA is horrific for EMS. At best you will be doing LACoFD transport. Gold Coast in Ventura County will be testing in the next few months, and AMR santa barbara is hiring. I don't know much about down south. But pretty much anywhere is better than here.


----------

